# No DD support



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

The other night I was on a two place pickup (sushi place and 7-11), 1st pickup no problem, at the 7-11 I picked up the order and once in my car, I tried to slide the bar to start the deliveries, but it kept saying "data missing". I never seen that before and double checked to see if I forgot to click something, I restarted the app several times, restarted my phone, but it still wouldn't let me start the deliveries.
So I thought "call support, they'll help me figure this out" WRONG! This is what I saw on my screen...








So I tried again and again, double checking, restarting app, restarting phone, calling, nothing. No agents available, not even a message saying hold. A simple 20 minute order turned into liquid crap. Thanks for nothing DD.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm confused about calling support its 1855 973 1040 you can call


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Did you eat the food


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Who is your carrier?
The Cellphone signal carrier? Or the earthquake cuts off the communication to Philippines?


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I doubt that. It was probably some type of technical problem with their communications. (I.e-Lines down, patchwork data transmission,) They had representatives available, you just couldn’t reach them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The OP's profile says he is from Earth. I hear they have big problems over there lately...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DJJoeyZ said:


> No DD support


You want support? Get a jockstrap.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Doordash is known for servers going down, both restaurants and drivers apps glitch, the next day they send an email apologizing for their servers going down.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I would think a phone call and not relying on a text would be the smart play.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

DJJoeyZ said:


> The other night I was on a two place pickup (sushi place and 7-11), 1st pickup no problem, at the 7-11 I picked up the order and once in my car, I tried to slide the bar to start the deliveries, but it kept saying "data missing". I never seen that before and double checked to see if I forgot to click something, I restarted the app several times, restarted my phone, but it still wouldn't let me start the deliveries.
> So I thought "call support, they'll help me figure this out" WRONG! This is what I saw on my screen...
> View attachment 564219
> 
> So I tried again and again, double checking, restarting app, restarting phone, calling, nothing. No agents available, not even a message saying hold. A simple 20 minute order turned into liquid crap. Thanks for nothing DD.


I had similar problem, spinner on the pickup button and error 599. Kept failing. Was 2 orders also. Went into the order menu and changed to the other order and back and then it worked (jump to task which is nice UBER).
Support also was unavailable. Actually got French when I called and press 1 for English and said it was busy.
Next day also overloaded support for another issue.
When i tell them about issues it's always reinstall app (just done recently) or make sure you've updated. BS


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> I had similar problem, spinner on the pickup button and error 599. Kept failing. Was 2 orders also. Went into the order menu and changed to the other order and back and then it worked (jump to task which is nice UBER).
> Support also was unavailable. Actually got French when I called and press 1 for English and said it was busy.
> Next day also overloaded support for another issue.
> When i tell them about issues it's always reinstall app (just done recently) or make sure you've updated. BS


They must not like you very much. They send me links on how ratings work, how the app works, etc.


----------

